# HGVC Ticking me off



## kschauberger (Apr 27, 2010)

My wife and I are Elite Premier.  Today we are heading out to Las Vegas to the HGVC Flamingo.  A few weeks ago we were asked for requests, and I requested the 17th floor.  I have stayed at this resort many times and never stayed up there, and understand the view is great.  They stated very clearly that because the request is 3 weeks in advance that it will be no problem and set up.  Today I called the resort to confirm that we are on the 17th floor and I was told there are NO rooms.  I have a right as a elite premier to request a room or floor, and 3 weeks notice is plenty of time to get this request in.  Especially since they said it would be no problem.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2010)

As much money as you've forked over to earn that status, I'd think that they'd kick someone out for you. They can't all be EP's on that floor, can  they? Perhaps if you spoke to a manager, or e-mailed Kim Kreiger, HGVC's SVP and Chief Club Officer.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 27, 2010)

It is possible that the person who responsed "no rooms" has no idea that the rooms on the 17th floor have been blocked for Elites like yourself and one of those will be given to you at check-in. This system may be in place so that people with lower pay grade may not give away the house to regular clients.

I am speculating here. I am about to reach the highest HGVC elite status myself and I will be furious if I received this answer.


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like what happened to me when I put in my room request two weeks in advance of my stay at HHV.    It looks like the email / phone people do not communicate with the front desk staff - probably a Blackrock group directive to help ensure happy customers  !


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you at least get an elite key? 
When I visited the Valdoro last February, not only didn't I get my requested unit, but I also didn't get The Golden Key.  

The person at the front desk was surprised that we always get our requested units or floor. And yes, he did mention that he couldn't throw the other people out, after our friends did ask him. Our friend was joking of course (really). 

Usually I request as soon as I have the reservations. This time I called 2 weeks or so in advance. Maybe it was because others requested first. Maybe it was because we arrived a day late, although we always arrive a day late, allowing ourselves a very early check in and I always let them know in advance. 

We also didn't receive and "elite-key", but "just" a regular key - and DH mentioned "cutting costs" or something like that - he was joking as well. Front desk didn't get it or didn't want to get it.

What I DID find annoying was that one of our units was not ready yet. We were arriving a day late - that unit should have been ready the day before. Our friends could get in their unit by 4pm, we arrived at 9 am. 

Usually it works best to request a specific unit number....at least that's my experience. Even then - the requests are never guaranteed and although I wouldn't think that you had a very difficult request, it's still a request only. 

That's why I bought the unit and fixed weeks at the resort where I feel the ease of mind would be important enough to us....


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 27, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> My wife and I are Elite Premier.  Today we are heading out to Las Vegas to the HGVC Flamingo.  A few weeks ago we were asked for requests, and I requested the 17th floor.  I have stayed at this resort many times and never stayed up there, and understand the view is great.  They stated very clearly that because the request is 3 weeks in advance that it will be no problem and set up.  Today I called the resort to confirm that we are on the 17th floor and I was told there are NO rooms.  I have a right as a elite premier to request a room or floor, and 3 weeks notice is plenty of time to get this request in.  Especially since they said it would be no problem.



You gotta be kidding me....I own two resales at the Flamingo and had no problem getting that floor two weeks ago.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 27, 2010)

That is absurd for an Elite Premier.  I hope they make it right.  I aspire to Premier Elite status myself (I'm only Elite, though I love it), and if the few benefits they offer aren't even dependable then they have a big problem on their hands!


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Believe me....resale owners get treated the same if not better then HGVC Elites....it appears that people will pay big money for an empty status title.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Believe me....resale owners get treated the same if not better then HGVC Elites....it appears that people will pay big money for an empty status title.



But they do get a special key... sometimes... and a few other things.
Its likely that the help doesn't know how to distinguish between the "Thurston Howells" and the rest of us "Gilligans" without the Howells making some noise about it... but they've earned it and they should.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 27, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Believe me....resale owners *get treated the same if not better then HGVC Elites*....it appears that people will pay big money for an empty status title.


Well, not _exactly_ the same.  Really I don't know where you are pulling this from but I disagree completely.

This has been debated ad infinitum in this forum, and of course the general consensus for most members is that Elite is not worth it... and I have no problem with that conclusion.  But to say that there is NO benefit (or that it's an "empty" status) is simply not true.  And for those that have experienced it, the benefits are real and may not be apparent to anyone who has not.  That's the only way I can describe it.  There are many benefits that can't be fully appreciated by looking at it on paper (and even some that aren't shown).

But it is an expensive status to obtain and I would agree that for most it is not worth it.  So say what you will about the benefits not being worth the cost, but don't perpetuate the myth that there is NO benefit at all.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Well, not _exactly_ the same.  Really I don't know where you are pulling this from but I disagree completely.
> 
> This has been debated ad infinitum in this forum, and of course the general consensus for most members is that Elite is not worth it... and I have no problem with that conclusion.  But to say that there is NO benefit (or that it's an "empty" status) is simply not true.  And for those that have experienced it, the benefits are real and may not be apparent to anyone who has not.  That's the only way I can describe it.  There are many benefits that can't be fully appreciated by looking at it on paper (and even some that aren't shown).
> 
> But it is an expensive status to obtain and I would agree that for most it is not worth it.  So say what you will about the benefits not being worth the cost, but don't perpetuate the myth that there is NO benefit at all.



It is not a myth....there is no difference...you have been had by the HGVC PR machine......I stay in HGVC's all the time and I am well known by the staff and get treated incredilbily well and I have been an elite traveler all my adult life without having the title bestowed on me for buying expensive TS points...:rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 28, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> ...I stay in HGVC's all the time and I am well known by the staff and get treated incredilbily well and I have been an elite traveler all my adult life without having the title bestowed on me for buying expensive TS points.



I'm happy for you...
Let's grant this fellow this mild delusion, as it seems to be working for him.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> It is not a myth....there is no difference...you have been had by the HGVC PR machine......I stay in HGVC's all the time and I am well known by the staff and get treated incredilbily well and I have been an elite traveler all my adult life without having the title bestowed on me for buying expensive TS points...:rofl:


I'm not talking about being "treated" well by staff, of course HGVC staff are courteous and professional to all members.  

I'm talking about hard benefits (such as the ability to book Intrawest properties 365 days in advance) and the savings of hundreds of dollars a year on booking fees.  You can say that the price far outweighs the savings, but being able avoid those fees affects entirely how one uses and enjoys the whole system (and those hundreds of dollars a year do add up over time).  It is more than a dollar "value" that can be calculated.   Point management becomes a great benefit that is not even mentioned by sales people.

It's hard to explain but you just don't understand until you have experienced it... HGVC is an entirely different experience as an Elite.  So, I'm sorry to say that members who scoff at Elite and say that it is no different simply don't know what they're talking about.  And that's not meant as a slight, it's just a fact.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 28, 2010)

We just checked in and received a room on the end on the 11th floor.  I called the manage of the resort this morning, a Jessica, I guess she is the assistant manager, and she said we would be staying in this room for one night and moving to the 17th floor tomorrow night for the rest of the week.  I think this sucks but have no other choice I guess.  They are giving us free breakfast in the morning.  We did get the golden key, robes, slippers, and free water that everyone gets.  One thing that was pointed out is there is no a paperless system they said here.  So our room charges need to called in everytime and I have to bring my ID everywhere.  The room that they gave us has a view of a roof, a toilet that is leaking and running constantly, and the AC has a loud vibration sound to it.  The internet barely works since we are apparently far from the router.  This end room is for the birds.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 28, 2010)

Hopefully the remainder of your stay will be far more enjoyable.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> The room that they gave us has a view of a roof, a toilet that is leaking and running constantly, and the AC has a loud vibration sound to it.  The internet barely works since we are apparently far from the router.  This end room is for the birds.


What type of unit is this?  3, 2, 1 bedroom or studio?  It sounds awful, I would definitely avoid it in the future!  

This is the one HGVC property that I have regularly been given "upgrades" at... usually a higher floor or even larger unit.  I'm not sure if it is because of my (regular) Elite status, maybe some confusion about my Diamond HHonors status, my owner status at this property... or some combination of all the above.  I have always been happy with my room, whatever the case!  I love the views overlooking Las Vega$ Blvd.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 28, 2010)

We are in a 1 bedroom, room 1111.  We are being changed to a 1 bedroom on the 17th floor today.  The view during the day does really suck as much as it does during the night.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 28, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> ...all my adult life without having the title bestowed on me for buying expensive TS points...:rofl:



Ask me after 3 months how HGVC Elite status can be acheived without expensive TS points. Just booked a March 2011 Ski week at Club Intrawest, Whistler using my Elite account, I bet you can not do that since the reservation window is not open for you. 

Using my lifetime Hilton Diamond (through HGVC elite), the perks and upgrades in Hilton Hotels in European cities can easily make it worthwhile if one becomes elite by paying resale prices.


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 28, 2010)

How did you become Elite with resales?


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

Socko33 said:


> How did you become Elite with resales?


Where did you see anyone say they did that?


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 28, 2010)

"Ask me after 3 months how HGVC Elite status can be acheived without expensive TS points."

I assumed that's what he was saying...


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> I'm not talking about being "treated" well by staff, of course HGVC staff are courteous and professional to all members.
> 
> I'm talking about hard benefits (such as the ability to book Intrawest properties 365 days in advance) and the savings of hundreds of dollars a year on booking fees.  You can say that the price far outweighs the savings, but being able avoid those fees affects entirely how one uses and enjoys the whole system (and those hundreds of dollars a year do add up over time).  It is more than a dollar "value" that can be calculated.   Point management becomes a great benefit that is not even mentioned by sales people.
> 
> It's hard to explain but you just don't understand until you have experienced it... HGVC is an entirely different experience as an Elite.  So, I'm sorry to say that members who scoff at Elite and say that it is no different simply don't know what they're talking about.  And that's not meant as a slight, it's just a fact.



$100's of dollars in booking fees...it really does not add up to very much to book online....the amount of money you paid to supposedly be Elite you can pay for a lot of stays at a Four Seasons for the rest of your life....*PLEASE *try and explain these *valuable benefits *which seem to have no explanation...you are really talking about "nothing" or not much and that what Elite is IMHO...I think this  "Elite" is equivalent to the fairytale "HGVC Is Wearing No Clothes.":hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Where did you see anyone say they did that?



There are numerous people who have bought HGVC resales and were grandfathered one way or another to the Exclusive *Elusive* Elite status....


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> What type of unit is this?  3, 2, 1 bedroom or studio?  It sounds awful, I would definitely avoid it in the future!
> 
> This is the one HGVC property that I have regularly been given "upgrades" at... usually a higher floor or even larger unit.  I'm not sure if it is because of my (regular) Elite status, maybe some confusion about my Diamond HHonors status, my owner status at this property... or some combination of all the above.  I have always been happy with my room, whatever the case!  I love the views overlooking Las Vega$ Blvd.



He is talking about the HGVC Flamingo....there are no 3 bedroom rooms there and all units are pretty much standard size so there are no really upgradeable rooms...are you sure you are not talking about the HGVC on the Strip (next to Circus Circus)


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> He is talking about the HGVC Flamingo....there are no 3 bedroom rooms there and all units are pretty much standard size so there are no really upgradeable rooms...are you sure you are not talking about the HGVC on the Strip (next to Circus Circus)


Yes, thank you I was confusing his situation with the Las Vegas Strip property.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> $100's of dollars in booking fees...it really does not add up to very much to book online....the amount of money you paid to supposedly be Elite you can pay for a lot of stays at a Four Seasons for the rest of your life....*PLEASE *try and explain these *valuable benefits *which seem to have no explanation...you are really talking about "nothing" or not much and that what Elite is IMHO...I think this  "Elite" is equivalent to the fairytale "HGVC Is Wearing No Clothes.":hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


Honestly, I find your spewing of emoticons beyond what I would consider civil discourse and kind of rude.  If you wish to emote laughing in my face than you have succeeded in conveying that you are not interested in any type of serious or meaningful discussion of this topic. I will not comment any further.

If you want to ask me any more questions in a respectful manner I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> .......PLEASE try and explain these valuable benefits which seem to have no explanation...



There are some who find that having their car door opened for them by a valet to be a nice touch, while others would rather park in the South 40 than pay for parking -- _an analogy_. Denigrating or showing disdain for one approach over another strikes me as sophmoric and serves no real purpose.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding explaining HGVC Elite benefits to the detractors, my thoughts are:

You don't know what you do not know.

You will never learn what your refuse to learn.

Just when you thought you figured it out, somebody else gets a better deal than you because the rules have changed and you were not aware.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Honestly, I find your spewing of emoticons beyond what I would consider civil discourse and kind of rude.  If you wish to emote laughing in my face than you have succeeded in conveying that you are not interested in any type of serious or meaningful discussion of this topic. I will not comment any further.
> 
> If you want to ask me any more questions in a respectful manner I would be happy to answer them.




You are right....I do not respect your opinion when it comes to HGVC....spend on....:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> There are some who find that having their car door opened for them by a valet to be a nice touch, while others would rather park in the South 40 than pay for parking -- _an analogy_. Denigrating or showing disdain for one approach over another strikes me as sophmoric and serves no real purpose.



You are right....I always use valet....so how is the south 40???


----------



## keithinnate (Apr 29, 2010)

*poor show*

HGVCLOVER1 - poor poor show, no need at all. you are acting like a 5 year old


----------



## ricoba (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey...let's all play nice and let's not turn this forum into the Starwood forum!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 29, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Hey...let's all play nice and let's not turn this forum into the Starwood forum!



I completely agree.  Can't we just agree that different people have different priorities with regard to status levels?  What is important to one person may not be important to another.  That doesn't mean that one person is "wrong";  these are _opinions_, after all!

Kurt


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 I have no idea why you attack anyone that gets their elite status any other way then the way you got it.  I don't have a job that can get me Diamond Elite nor would I ever want one.  You must value work more then family, I do the opposite.  My family enjoys our vacations, we tend to take almost 10 weeks a year if not more, and most of them we now reap the benefits that yes we purchased.  I feel a little jealously from all your comments to some of us owners.  Like I commented on another thread your cushy job could one day be eliminated and so could any of your elite benefits.  Please if you are going to comment and attack other users on this board please know the true facts, as you have been spouting untrue things.  These boards are designed to help people and not make them feel like trash.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 29, 2010)

I just wanted to let all of you know we did get moved to the 17th floor.  It definitely was worth the move.  The view from our room is amazing and the fountains can be seen from our room, you can't see all of them but you can see part of them.  The room has no problems that we can see at this point.  We are very happy.  The fence going around the pool is quite different then the past, but it is no inconvenience to walk around the fence.  The pathway is nice, and lets out about 20 feet from where if you went through the pool area let out.  Plus you are not walking through bushes, steps, and chairs to get to the other side, it is real nice.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> I just wanted to let all of you know we did get moved to the 17th floor.  It definitely was worth the move.  The view from our room is amazing...



Congrats. I'm glad to see that it worked out gof you.


----------



## deedman (Apr 29, 2010)

I would bet the deed to my TS that hgvclover does not own with hgvc, and does not have a cushy job, and does not have a car he would want to be seen valeting, unless he can pull it off like Jim Carey from The Mask (remember the loaner?) you are pathetic, and "bragging" on this forum like you are a hotshot just goes to show you are not.  let me tell you something son, the people who *really* got it have no need to come on this forum and tell people whom they never met in their life how good they got it, because those people have nothing to prove. now quit bugging the actual hgvc owners and prospects and clean your room like your mom asked.


----------



## JM48 (Apr 29, 2010)

kschauberger

 What size is it, 1BR.? The reason I ask is we are staying there in Sept. We have a 1 BR. & it sounds like the 17th floor is what we would like to ask for.

 Thanks,

 JM


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

deedman said:


> I would bet the deed to my TS that hgvclover does not own with hgvc, and does not have a cushy job, and does not have a car he would want to be seen valeting, unless he can pull it off like Jim Carey from The Mask (remember the loaner?) you are pathetic, and "bragging" on this forum like you are a hotshot just goes to show you are not.  let me tell you something son, the people who *really* got it have no need to come on this forum and tell people whom they never met in their life how good they got it, because those people have nothing to prove. now quit bugging the actual hgvc owners and prospects and clean your room like your mom asked.



You are so off base...I do own 21,000 HGVC points and I am getting ready to buy 7,000 more resale, have a cushy job, live in paradise and do not need the likes of you telling me anything about life....I just find it so amazing that people are impressed with their little HGVC Elite title and it is a sales scam...


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 29, 2010)

*Please Be More courteous to participants on this Forum and throughout TUG!.*

Deedman and HGVCLOVER1,

TUG has Posting Rules and both of you have crossed the line.



> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable.
> 
> Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

On second thought... I'm not sure I care.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I apologize....


----------



## kschauberger (May 1, 2010)

The room is a standard 1 bd, room 1733


----------

